# Pet Center Inc Dog Treat Recall



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just passing it along 

Salmonella warning! 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/pet-center-dog-treats-recall/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I've never seen that brand before but good to know!!


----------

